# Technik AUF dem Teich - ferngesteuerte Boote



## Susanne (11. Okt. 2013)

Hallo Zusammen,

"Technik in und am Teich" schien mir das passenste Unterforum für meine Frage:

Wer von Euch hat auf seinem Gartenteich schon ferngesteuerte Boote fahren lassen? An meinem letzten Teich hatte ich so ein klitzekleines Miniboot - das fuhr nicht lange, da die Fadenalgen den Rotor außer Gefecht gesetzt hatten. Da ich aktuell noch keine Fadenalgen habe  würde ich mir jetzt gerne wieder ein Boot kaufen - am liebsten ein Segelboot ... falls Ihr Tipps habt - nix wie her damit. (Kaufen heißt übrigens fertig kaufen und kein Modellboot zusammenbasteln).

Grüßle
Susanne


----------



## blackbird (13. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Technik AUF dem Teich - ferngesteuerte Boote*

Hi Susanne. 
Ich hab lediglich im Aquarium mal ein ferngesteuertes U-Boot fahren lassen. Ganz witzig und die Fische hat's nicht im Geringsten beeindruckt...
Ein Segelboot für recht kleines Geld findet sich dort auch. Gute Idee... 
Grüße,
Tim


----------



## Susanne (29. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Technik AUF dem Teich - ferngesteuerte Boote*

Sodele ... jetzt will ich doch auch noch einmal berichten:

Das Thema ist nicht so einfach. Hab mal mit Deinem Link angefangen, hab dann allerdings noch Kritiken gelesen und die sind für die meisten fertigen RC Boote schlicht schlecht. Hab ein einziges Boot gefunden (das glücklicherweise optisch auch klasse ist und auch Teichtauglich - Schnellboote bringen da ja nichts). Das Boot ist allerdings fast ausverkauft - hab nach ewigem Suchen bei Amazon US noch eins gefunden (gibt noch 3 ... falls noch jemand sucht.

Ist jetzt eine Southampton von HobbyEngine geworden. Bildle für alle interessierten anbei (die Reifen hab ich noch nicht montiert - Bild liefere ich ggf. nach.

Grüßle
Susanne


----------



## Ulli (29. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Technik AUF dem Teich - ferngesteuerte Boote*

Hi Susanne, 

klar bringen Schnellboote was !! Ich habe dafür ein Luftschraubenboot von Graupner, das hat keine Schraube unter Wasser und fast keinen Tiefgang. Selbst das Ruder ist schräg und nur wenig im Wasser, so daß sich nichts dran festhängen kann.

Und bei Vollgas und mit Anlauf kann es sogar aus dem Teich in die Wiese __ fliegen .... 

Die Bilder waren kurz nach dem Bau des Teiches, als noch keine Fische drin waren, heute benutze ich es natürlich nicht mehr. Die Fische hätten wahrscheinlich Panik.

Kannst mich ja mal zum Wettrennen einladen??? 

Grüße
Ulli


----------



## samorai (30. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Technik AUF dem Teich - ferngesteuerte Boote*

Hallo Susanne!
Dann wird es morgen mal herrliche Bilder von einer Dreimaster Kogge im Piraten-Look geben.
Wie gesagt nur Saison bedingt, bei Spiele- Max gekauft:smoki.

LG Ron!


----------



## Susanne (31. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Technik AUF dem Teich - ferngesteuerte Boote*

Hi Ulli, 

ich bin (auch wenn ich mich oft nicht so verhalte) durchaus Frau und Wettrennen sind ja sooooowas von männlich ... wozu hab ich mir so ein Tucker-Bootle gekauft - doch zum Tuckern und nicht zum Heizen ... (stelle mir grad vor, wie Du mit einem Motorrad in der Garage Wettrennen fährst ... hey - für Wettrennen braucht man einen großen See ... nicht so einen kleinen Weiher. Aber kannst natürlich gerne beim nächsten Besuch dein Boote mitbringen ;-)

Hi Ron,

jetzt bin ich ja mal gespannt. Wer weiß, vielleicht gibt's ja noch mehr Bootles-Fahrer auf den Gartenteichen ...

"Zeig her Eure Boote, zeigt her Eure Schiff'" *trallalla*

Grüßle
Susanne


----------



## mitch (31. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Technik AUF dem Teich - ferngesteuerte Boote*

Hallo,

früher waren ab und an mal immer so kleine Plastik-Dänen am Teich


----------

